# Propane to natural gas move..



## pit 4 brains (Nov 17, 2012)

We are looking to move to a different house. I have a Weber Genesis Silver propane grill and a GOSM. Currently they both burn propane like normal, but, the house we are looking at has natural gas for hot water and stove and it also has a handy stub-out on the patio for whatever you want to plug into natural gas. I looked at the Weber website to see if my grill will run on gas or if there is a conversion and of course, the only answer they'll give is NO.

I think the only difference between NG and propane is the final orifice size of the burner, no? If that is the case then I think I can convert the GOSM without to much sweat, but the grill might be a different story. Any thoughts?


----------



## dad of four (Nov 17, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I think the only difference between NG and propane is the final orifice size of the burner, no? If that is the case then I think I can convert the GOSM without to much sweat, but the grill might be a different story. Any thoughts?


But it is a big difference.  Propane has a higher BTU output for the equivalent amount of NG. This means the orifices need to be bigger to allow more NG to flow to get the same amount of heat.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 17, 2012)

If I remember right (and it has been a while since I have researched this topic) Natural gas has a larger orifice size than propane.....Now it has been almost 10 years, so I may have it backwards....I use a soldering iron pot for sheet metal work and wanted to convert it to propane from natural gas because my shop was opposite...... Either way, the equipment has been working like a champ ever since......So it is possible to make the conversion, just do a little research to make sure you are doing it correctly and safely .....Another thought would be to just buy a burner already set to accept natural gas that way there's no guess work, just hook it up and go........Be safe either way......ShoneyBoy....


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I think if i get into this house I'll keep my Weber Genesis on propane and ask Santa for a new Summit E-670 in natural gas. I'll get a new burner for the GOSM and make that NG as well. 

Ok, here goes...

Dear Santa....


----------



## spoolinaz (Nov 20, 2012)

My genesis runs on NG, but then I bought it that way too. The 2 biggest differences are eliminating the regulator and orifice size. For the grill, I would look into new orifices for it. Should be one for each burner bar and side burner. Then again, it was a 60 dollar up charge, that could have been for the hose and quick release that came with it. As for the GOSM, I don't think you would even need to mess with the orifice. I did drill mine on the Masterbuilt XL, but it really wasn't necessary as the burner was plenty hot to begin with.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

Below is an orifice size BTU chart for propane and natural gas....  I believe the top row is "inches of water pressure" for the gas pressure measurement.... rows below are BTU's per nozzle size and pressure....   Dave

http://www.hvacredu.net/gas-codes/module2/Gas Orifice Capacity Chart.pdf


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks fellas.

I guess i'll need to see what the pressure is at that house before I decide on orifices then.


----------



## rich- (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Pit, Here is what I know about the difference between Nat Gas and Propane.

Natural gas does use a larger orfice (jet) than propane. Natural gas operates at 6 to 7 inches water colume presure, It is measured with a water menometer. Nat gas is regulated at the meter where it comes into the house. No need for additional regulators.

Propane presure is at 11 inches water colume, again measured with a menometer. This presure is after the regulator. Propane uses a bit smaller jet because it is delivered at the higher presure.

I recently did the opposite of what you are going to do. I moved from a Nat. Gas house to where Nat. Gas is not available, so I had to convert my cook range, clothes dryer, 2 smokers and my barbque grill to use propane instead of NG. I was able to purchase the conversion kit for the dryer online, and the cook range had all the conversion kit attached to the back of the range. I got all new orfices for my Perfect Flame barbque from the Mfg. and for my 2 smokers, I pounded the jets full of solder, and then started with a small drill using my number drill set and started small and worked larger a tiny bit at a time, till I achieved a nice blue flame.

Hope this is a little bit of help.

Rich


----------



## fester (Nov 20, 2012)

It is recommended that an an appliance reg is used with natural gas appliances. The pressure coming out of your meter is 7"-12" w.c. and residential appliances run at 3.5" w.c. The reason for this is for a more constant flame with fluctuations in your house line pressure caused by a load change on your system like heaters or anything with a large BTU input turning on and off. If you have a reg at your meter that has a building pressure problem it can really be a problem with an unregulated appliance. I have seen this many times in my 23 yrs in the nat gas industry.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 21, 2012)

Rich- said:


> Hi Pit, Here is what I know about the difference between Nat Gas and Propane.
> 
> Natural gas does use a larger orfice (jet) than propane. Natural gas operates at 6 to 7 inches water colume presure, It is measured with a water menometer. Nat gas is regulated at the meter where it comes into the house. No need for additional regulators.
> 
> ...





Fester said:


> It is recommended that an an appliance reg is used with natural gas appliances. The pressure coming out of your meter is 7"-12" w.c. and residential appliances run at 3.5" w.c. The reason for this is for a more constant flame with fluctuations in your house line pressure caused by a load change on your system like heaters or anything with a large BTU input turning on and off. If you have a reg at your meter that has a building pressure problem it can really be a problem with an unregulated appliance. I have seen this many times in my 23 yrs in the nat gas industry.


Good info! Since I have no experience with natural gas (except my own), I am learning quite a bit already.


----------

